# Price Drop on S3



## RickyMac (Apr 23, 2007)

I had a S2 lockup this morning and called a Tivo CSR, who told me that they will send me one for free. I also inquired about purchasing a S3. The CSR told me that there is a planned price drop on the S3 at the end of the month. Does anyone have any additional information? Price??

Thanks...Rick


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

yeah I had a CSR tell me they would start giving them away by the end of May.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

http://www.tivo.com/0.11.welcomeback.asp


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

Wow, $499. I think it might be time for an S3. The make or break question is will my S2 service fee go down to $6.95/mo if I prepay on the S3.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

BlackBetty said:


> yeah I had a CSR tell me they would start giving them away by the end of May.


"Yeah, well, If that's true then maybe they'll bring back lifetime service for $800.00-$1000.00 with a free box."_____

Now what should I use at the end of that statement.

1)  
2)  
3)  
4)  
5) 

Pick one. :up:


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

rdrrepair said:


> "Yeah, well, If that's true then maybe they'll bring back lifetime service for $800.00-$1000.00 with a free box."_____
> 
> Now what should I use at the end of that statement.
> 
> ...


He was talking about the S2.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

rainwater said:


> http://www.tivo.com/0.11.welcomeback.asp


This should be what everyone is waiting for that didn't want to spend the money when it first came out. 300.00 cheaper then the original price.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

doormat said:


> Wow, $499. I think it might be time for an S3. The make or break question is will my S2 service fee go down to $6.95/mo if I prepay on the S3.


Yes. (as long as you are currently paying $12.95)


----------



## RickyMac (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you rainwater - Your information was very helpful. I clicked on the link you provided and ordered the S3 w/adapter and 2 day shipping. I agreed to a 3 year commitment and my total was $535.28. 

Thanks again...Rick


----------



## MarkSFCA (Oct 18, 2004)

This is strange . . . if someone goes directly to the Tivo.com site and buys a Series 3 TiVo, they pay $799 but if they use the link you provided above, they only pay $499 plus they get a free wireless adaptor.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Kablemodem said:


> He was talking about the S2.


Where do you see that? I submit...

*RickyMac*...The CSR told me that there is a planned price drop on the S3 at the end of the month. Does anyone have any additional information? Price??

_-- and then the response to that was_

*BlackBetty*...yeah I had a CSR tell me they would start giving them away by the end of May.

_-- and my response was_

*rdrrepair*..."Yeah, well, If that's true then maybe they'll bring back lifetime service for $800.00-$1000.00 with a free box."_____

_-- Oh, and we are in an S3 forum._

They are already giving S2 boxes away - when I read that statement it sure sounded like he was talking about S3's


----------



## golubian (Apr 5, 2001)

RickyMac said:


> Thank you rainwater - Your information was very helpful. I clicked on the link you provided and ordered the S3 w/adapter and 2 day shipping. I agreed to a 3 year commitment and my total was $535.28.
> 
> Thanks again...Rick


I infer from this that you made a three year monthly commitment. This was discussed a couple days ago (see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5070343&&#post5070343 ). Per that discussion I'm pretty sure that buying this bundled package will not qualify you for an MSD. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

golubian said:


> I infer from this that you made a three year monthly commitment. This was discussed a couple days ago (see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5070343&&#post5070343 ). Per that discussion I'm pretty sure that buying this bundled package will not qualify you for an MSD. Just something to keep in mind.


The S2 will get the MSD, and the S3 will have service for approximately $8.30/mo for the next three years. Any full price box acts as the qualifying box for MSD on other boxes.

Edited to add: Or, if I can't read, the S3 will cost $12.95 a month for the next 3 years, while the S2 gets the MSD.


----------



## cagnew (Sep 19, 2006)

The details on the "Welcome back" link state that the unit will not be eligible for the MSD. 

Prepaid and monthly TiVo Package Payment Plans, including any Promotional Pricing, are not eligible for the Multi-Service Discount. See full terms of the Multi-Service Discount for details.

Does anyone know for certain that the MSD will apply? I currently have lifetime on a Series 3 and would like a Series 2 but want to know if the MSD will be available if I order.

Thanks.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

cagnew said:


> Does anyone know for certain that the MSD will apply? I currently have lifetime on a Series 3 and would like a Series 2 but want to know if the MSD will be available if I order.


You must be the box at retail in your case. Any package bought from Tivo.com isn't eligible to receive the MSD.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

rdrrepair said:


> Where do you see that?


I thought you were referring to the OP. Sorry.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

The S3 from the Welcome Back deal cannot get the -$6.00 MSD discount. It can serve as the "First" unit to qualify your existing TiVo "Service-only" units for the -$6.00 MSD discount. Pay special attention to "Service-only" vs "Package" plans.

Package plans can not get the MSD discount, but can qualify as "First" units so that other Service-only units get the MSD discount.

All units S2/S3, refurb, etc. that you buy direct from TiVo come only with "package" plans.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

sfhub said:


> The S3 from the Welcome Back deal cannot get the -$6.00 MSD discount. It can serve as the "First" unit to qualify your existing TiVo "Service-only" units for the -$6.00 MSD discount. Pay special attention to "Service-only" vs "Package" plans.
> 
> Package plans can not get the MSD discount, but can qualify as "First" units so that other Service-only units get the MSD discount.
> 
> All units S2/S3, refurb, etc. that you buy direct from TiVo come only with "package" plans.


Agreed -- as long as someone's existing TiVo was not also purchased as part of a TiVo.com "Package" plan, it can be eligible for the MSD when the S3 is purchased as part of this package.

The big question is this: Will there also be a price drop in retail stores? (Can places like Best Buy still find people to purchase S3's in the $800 price range once the word gets out that they can be had for $500 direct from TiVo?)


----------



## Unix_Beard (Dec 22, 2003)

If I have a lifetime S2 and a monthly S2, will I only pay $6.95 for a Series 3?


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Unix_Beard said:


> If I have a lifetime S2 and a monthly S2, will I only pay $6.95 for a Series 3?


Sadly not. They want one of the TiVo's on the more expensive plan - since you are not paying $12.95-$16.95 for any of your current units the new S3 will cost you "The Rate Plan" that you choose, plus the box fee.

If you choose the "3 year Pre-Pay Plan" it comes out to $8.31 a month for the service and $499.00 for the box plus you get a free wireless G TiVo branded adapter.


----------



## Unix_Beard (Dec 22, 2003)

But if I got another S2, I'd pay only 6.95? I'm confused.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Unix_Beard said:


> But if I got another S2, I'd pay only 6.95? I'm confused.


Do you pay $12.95-$16.95 a month for ANY of your TiVo boxes?

-Yes- then you qualify for the "Special" http://www.tivo.com/0.11.welcomeback.asp They just move the $12.95-$16.95 a month off of the other box onto the new box and the older box get's charged less. Symantics at its best.

-No- then you pay the regular rate for the box or look for a great deal on a box. You will then pay $6.00 less then the commitment period that you choose. You can still buy a Service plan and pre-pay for 1-3 years.

Lets say that you choose the 3 year commitment period. The regular rate is $12.95 - less $6.00 and you will pay 6.95 a month.

They are trying to get you to buy a bundled rate and box plan. You can not go to Circuit City and buy the box for $499.00. That's the hook.


Unix_Beard said:


> But if I got another S2, I'd pay only 6.95? I'm confused.


Where would you get the S2 from?

If you bought it at that link then No, you wouldn't pay $6.95 a month with a 3 year commitment.

If you bought it at Circuit City or off of Ebay or got it from your friend etc. then Yes, you would pay $6.95 a month with a 3 year commitment.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

Then I would wait for BestBuy and others to offer the new Price of 499 or better then get the Service-only plans to get the MSD on the Series 3


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

rdrrepair said:


> Do you pay $12.95-$16.95 a month for ANY of your TiVo boxes?
> 
> -Yes- then you qualify for the "Special" http://www.tivo.com/0.11.welcomeback.asp They just move the $12.95-$16.95 a month off of the other box onto the new box and the older box get's charged less. Symantics at its best.


You need to qualify your first statement by saying "Do you have any $12.95-$19.95 *Service-only* units"

However, if he had one of those, I would assume it would already be receiving the -$6.00 MSD discount because of his lifetime.

If the existing unit is monthly "Package" plan, nothing will get MSD discount (in his stated configuration) with the Welcome back deal.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

Unix_Beard said:


> If I have a lifetime S2 and a monthly S2, will I only pay $6.95 for a Series 3?


You will only be able to pay the 6.95 if you do not purchase through this $499 deal everyone is talking about. To get the S3 at $499 from TiVo you have to sign up for one of the package plans. Although, at the end of the package I would imagine the price should drop to the normal 6.95, but I'm not certain on that.

Now on the other hand if you go the other route and buy from one of the cheaper retailers out there, you should probably be able to get the 6.95 rate I think.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

While a price of $499 sounds good, there still is no lifetime plan. I have an S2 with a lifetime and really would like the S3 but don't want to pay a monthly service fee. Lifetime transfers should still be allowed and they should be free or at least a small fee (and I mean small). Tivo is making it hard for me buy their new products, as everything is so expensive. I paid $330 for my 80 hour S2 and another $300 for the lifetime, a few years ago. I'd like to upgrade but am not made of money you know.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Resist said:


> While a price of $499 sounds good, there still is no lifetime plan.


I'm sorry, but that just isn't going to happen. When you bought your product lifetime, you knew that it was for the life of that box only. Do you really expect Tivo to go back to selling something that costs them that much money?

If you really felt that strong about it, you had a chance to move your lifetime for several months.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

GoHokies! said:


> If you really felt that strong about it, you had a chance to move your lifetime for several months.


I didn't know about it at the time. But even if I had, I wouldn't have paid the price they wanted to transfer. Come on, I paid $300 for a lifetime and they wanted what another $200 or so to transfer. That is just insane.

You would think to keep loyal customers they would do the lifetime transfer for a more reasonable price. Granted I understand most people would be transfering a lifetime from an older box to a newer box but, the S3 price point was at $799 then. If they never had done a lifetime service to begin with then this wouldn't be an issue.

The S3 only holds what, 32 hours of HD content. When in a few years the broadcasts become nothing but HD, the S3 will be worthless and we will have to upgrade or mod the boxes. I am not into having to pay more and more into this stuff. I'd like to get more than a few years worth out of my investment.


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

Resist said:


> While a price of $499 sounds good, there still is no lifetime plan. I have an S2 with a lifetime and really would like the S3 but don't want to pay a monthly service fee. Lifetime transfers should still be allowed and they should be free or at least a small fee (and I mean small). Tivo is making it hard for me buy their new products, as everything is so expensive. I paid $330 for my 80 hour S2 and another $300 for the lifetime, a few years ago. I'd like to upgrade but am not made of money you know.


I paid $300 for a 20GB S1 and $9.99 a month for a long time until I got DirecTV. The S3 isn't that expensive. It has more HD storage capacity than that $300 TiVo I just mentioned and does a whole lot more.

BTW, I'm not made of money, either, TiVo is just worth spending what little money I have left over after paying for everything else. 

Besides, is $300 for 3 years really that bad? That is, after all, how long they expected the boxes they did sell lifetime for to last. It's not like $8.30 a month (or $6.95 if you prefer to pay monthly and spend $599 instead of $499) is a huge sum.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Actually it is a huge sum to me. Everything keeps going up except my salary.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Then I would wait for BestBuy and others to offer the new Price of 499 or better then get the Service-only plans to get the MSD on the Series 3


Well, I did finally notice that the $499 deal was only good until April 30 (but will it probably be extended?!?)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Resist said:


> I didn't know about it at the time. But even if I had, I wouldn't have paid the price they wanted to transfer. Come on, I paid $300 for a lifetime and they wanted what another $200 or so to transfer. That is just insane.
> 
> You would think to keep loyal customers they would do the lifetime transfer for a more reasonable price. Granted I understand most people would be transfering a lifetime from an older box to a newer box but, the S3 price point was at $799 then.


Well, you presumably knew that the lifetime was for the lifetime of the box, not of you.

While Tivo's original intent (inferred by the lifetime offer's page's original wording of approximately "buy at $799" with a link to Tivo's store) was to buy it at full list price, a lot of us DID get it at much less than the $799 price. Though I did end up paying more than the $600-ish that many people got.

I'm not being an apologist, I'd eventually have ANOTHER S3 if I could get it with lifetime. I just think your concerns aren't really realistic -- there was an option to 'transfer' the lifetime, and the street price was lower than the list price.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

Get a cheap or even free cable or satellite DVR with their relatively cheap service and no commitment for the few programs in high-def that really benefit from all the extra detail. Recordings from cheap hi-def DVR's look the same as from an S3. 

Get an S2 and full TiVo service for the great majority of programs which look fine in standard-def from a non-compressed digital source or a decent analog tuner.


----------



## wrh30 (Sep 4, 2006)

RickyMac said:


> Thank you rainwater - Your information was very helpful. I clicked on the link you provided and ordered the S3 w/adapter and 2 day shipping. I agreed to a 3 year commitment and my total was $535.28.
> 
> Thanks again...Rick


How did you get the 3 year plan and the box for 535.28? The box alone is 499.00.
Is there any new info out on multiroom viewing yet?


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

Resist said:


> Actually it is a huge sum to me. Everything keeps going up except my salary.


I hear you there, but I just don't eat out a day a month and the monthly fee is paid for


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

wrh30 said:


> How did you get the 3 year plan and the box for 535.28? The box alone is 499.00.


You can sign up for 3 years without pre-paying.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

rainwater said:


> You can sign up for 3 years without pre-paying.


Why would anyone want to dish out $12.95 by paying monthly vers $8.30 a month, if you prepay?


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

Resist said:


> Why would anyone want to dish out $12.95 by paying monthly vers $8.30 a month, if you prepay?


Me, because I get $6 off.


----------



## andrewb (Jun 25, 2002)

Lifetime transfer is STILL AVAILABLE! You just need to ask for it.

I just got a lifetime transfer from my S1 to my new S3 last night (4/25/07), even though I had already signed up for the 3-year commitment of monthly payments. They said they could cancel my monthly subscription since I was still inside the 30-day return period and then transfer me to lifetime. Lifetime transfers are still available. However, the CSR told me it would not be allowed on this $499 deal. Still I bought my S3 from costco for 599, plus this 199 charge I've got a pretty nice setup for $800 -- not too bad I think.


----------



## ZildjianKX (Jun 11, 2004)

wierdo said:


> Me, because I get $6 off.


How do you get $6 off?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

ZildjianKX said:


> How do you get $6 off?


MSD?


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> MSD?


 :up:


----------



## RickyMac (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, I received the S3 today. The guided install seemed a lot quicker than my S2s. I only have the S3 connected to antenna. Once I set my Season Passes, the S3 started recording immediately. It started recording two shows at once and is working flawlessly.

NOTE: All my networks are broadcast in HD now. Plenty of TV to watch...Free.

I checked on my billing, which is as follows:

S3 12.95 Three year agreement
S2 10.95 One year agreement which I plan to change to three year at 6.95.
S2 6.95 No agreement

Aso, the 1st S2 froze up and a free replacement is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. 

Got to go play with the new HD Tivo...Rick


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

andrewb said:


> I've got a pretty nice setup for $800 -- not too bad I think.


Tivo must love people like you, that think that is a good deal. When will the madness stop?


----------



## ChickenCheese (Sep 8, 2003)

Resist said:


> Tivo must love people like you, that think that is a good deal. When will the madness stop?


$800 for a S3 plus lifetime is a bad deal? Did I just enter Bizarro TCF?


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Resist said:


> Tivo must love people like you, that think that is a good deal. When will the madness stop?


Do you own a S3? Do you own a S2? A HD TV set?

I think, for lifetime, he got a good deal. He paid $2.00 more then I paid for mine with lifetime and I keep my other box for a year with service.

What do you think he should have paid for a S3 with Lifetime? Please explain why we are the chumps. Some have paid $799.00 + $199.00 for a setup like his. Others paid much more getting it off of Ebay.


----------



## flipit (Aug 30, 2006)

Resist said:


> Tivo must love people like you, that think that is a good deal. When will the madness stop?


Isn't the free market a wonderful thing? Those of us who value the S3 design, UI and functionality relative to alternatives have gladly departed with hard-earned dollars to enjoy this product. Those like you who do not value the S3 at the current price relative to alternatives don't buy, and use their money for items that give them more utility. Everybody's happy with their own decision, as well they should be.

The product was attractive enough for me to buy at $799 + $199; a couple Benjamins less makes it even more attractive (as will the potential addition of new features like external storage, MRV, etc., if they ever become available).

To each his own.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

Resist said:


> Tivo must love people like you, that think that is a good deal. When will the madness stop?


Don't be silly. S3 is priced cheap for what it does. Most electronic stuff is dirt cheap these days.

It's too bad that TiVo can't break even (yet). TiVo's service isn't cheap compared with its less ambitious competition, and the different service plans are confusing at best.


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

flipit said:


> Isn't the free market a wonderful thing? Those of us who value the S3 design, UI and functionality relative to alternatives have gladly departed with hard-earned dollars to enjoy this product. Those like you who do not value the S3 at the current price relative to alternatives don't buy, and use their money for items that give them more utility. Everybody's happy with their own decision, as well they should be.
> 
> The product was attractive enough for me to buy at $799 + $199; a couple Benjamins less makes it even more attractive (as will the potential addition of new features like external storage, MRV, etc., if they ever become available).
> 
> To each his own.


Your thoughts are completely sound. Until someone who wants what we are willing to pay more for begins to complain. Then it just becomes annoying.


----------



## jbuch (Apr 7, 2003)

There whole pricing structure is ridiculous. You shouldn't need multiple threads with tons of responses just to figure out how much something is going to cost.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Why shouldn't people be told about discounts or good prices?


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> Why shouldn't people be told about discounts or good prices?


If you're responding to jbuch, I don't think that's what he meant.

The pricing structure is *ridiculous* because it's *too hard to understand!* It's OK for people to help each other try to understand it, but it shouldn't be necessary. The pricing should be *much simpler.*


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> If you're responding to jbuch, I don't think that's what he meant.
> 
> The pricing structure is *ridiculous* because it's *too hard to understand!* It's OK for people to help each other try to understand it, but it shouldn't be necessary. The pricing should be *much simpler.*


It really isn't that complicated.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> The pricing structure is *ridiculous* because it's *too hard to understand!*


What is also too hard to understand is the outrageous price and terms for the service plans, and the appearance that TiVo isn't even interested in the stand alone business anymore. Makes it hard to buy any box at any price.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

GoHokies! said:


> It really isn't that complicated.


If it's really not that complicated, why does the FAQ posting on the topic have 757 replies in it? A lot of the replies are general *****ing, but a lot of other replies are genuine questions of "I have this situation and that situation and ... what price will I pay?".

The lack of replies by TiVoPony, or anyone else at TiVo, to genuine questions *in the thread they started* is all the confirmation I need to know that it's a "pig" and no amount of "lipstick" could ever disguise that fact.

If it's not that complicated, why don't *YOU* make it your personal goal in life to answer all the honest, legitimate pricing questions raised in these forums all the time? (I know you answer at least some, and I'm sure many people appreciate it!).

The questions are so numerous, and the rules so convoluted, that TiVo has given up trying. Someone needs to fill the vacuum!


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> What is also too hard to understand is the outrageous price and terms for the service plans, and the appearance that TiVo isn't even interested in the stand alone business anymore. Makes it hard to buy any box at any price.


I'm happy with DirecTV, and so have no interest in stand-alone S2. But my impression is that stand-alone SD boxes are still "reasonable" in purchase price. For example, right now on tivo.com is an offer for a "factory-renewed" box for free with a service commitment. This business model has proven to be quite successful for the cable companies (DVRs rented month to month) and for cellphone companies (free phone with commitment).

Also there are many people who qualify for a multi-unit discount of some sort (e.g. they already own a box with lifetime).

It's the stand-alone HD S3 that, to me, is truly outrageously priced, especially since it's missing some key S2 features.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> If it's really not that complicated, why does the FAQ posting on the topic have 757 replies in it?


Because people are foolish, and like we've seen over in the S3 8.3 thread where the "Where's the priority list for the S3?" question was asked over and over (even after Pony posted that there wasn't going to be one, some people are just too d#$n lazy to read even the simplest of information.


> If it's not that complicated, why don't *YOU* make it your personal goal in life to answer all the honest, legitimate pricing questions raised in these forums all the time? (I know you answer at least some, and I'm sure many people appreciate it!).


Actually, I do that in a number of the threads that pop up around here.

You can commit to 1, 2, or 3 years. You can prepay that length of time or you can pay by the month for that length of time.

Here's a handy chart I threw together to explain things:










Multi-service discount is a little more complicated, but if you remember a few key facts it's pretty easy:

Any box, with any plan (including lifetime), purchased from anywhere is a "qualifying box" that lets any new boxes on your account recieve the Multi Service Discount (MSD)
The discount gives you $6.00 a month off of the regular price of whatever monthly plan you choose (MSD is not available on prepaid boxes)
Boxes you buy from Tivo are sent "pre-activated" and cannot receive the MSD. (so if you are adding a box to your account, don't buy it from Tivo - I agree this is a foolish move on their part as they see much more of the profit from boxes they sell directly)

Doesn't sound all that hard to me. It's a little more complicated, but it gives you the maximum choice when it comes to how you want to handle your account.

(If I made any errors, let me know and I'll edit my post - I think that I hit all the high points)


----------



## AgentSmith (Dec 22, 2001)

Just wanted to say I appreciate the info and link. I've been weathering the POS Motorola DVR, waiting for the right price point, and this is definitely it. I finally get to give them their crappy excuse for a DVR and get back to TiVo (longtime DirecTiVo user, left DTV due to inferior HDTV res, locals availability, and lack of TiVo equipment availability for MPEG 4).

And now, let the Cablecard saga begin. I've already been told self-install isn't supported.


----------



## ChickenCheese (Sep 8, 2003)

AgentSmith said:


> And now, let the Cablecard saga begin. I've already been told self-install isn't supported.


Don't let a cablecard install scare you! As I reported in the Comcast cablecard thread, I just had my install this past weekend. New guy, never installed cablecards before, never heard of the S3...only took a 1/2 hour. :up:


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

GoHokies! said:


> (If I made any errors, let me know and I'll edit my post - I think that I hit all the high points)


Looks like TiVo jacked their monthly rate charges back up...
$19.95 a month x 12 = 239.40 for one year of TiVo service. PrePay for one year is now $199.00 or $16.58 a month.

I wish the people they pay to play around with the website would concentrate on building a better product... Not saying it's not good, I would rather have a better product and get people to sign up based on features and reliability instead of "current gimmicks w/ smoke & mirror pricing"

Let's say someone looked at the TiVo site today thinking of getting a box. Do you think he's going to revisit that same site again? $239.00 + cost of box for 1 yr of service? You never get a second chance to make a first impression.

I want TiVo to turn a profit - not scare people away that see the first line of pricing and think it's too rich for their blood.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

rdrrepair said:


> Looks like TiVo jacked their monthly rate charges back up...
> $19.95 a month x 12 = 239.40 for one year of TiVo service. PrePay for one year is now $199.00 or $16.58 a month.


Good catch! They must have just done that yesterday, I even checked the Tivo website when I threw that together Sunday afternoon... I'll have to redo the chart when I get home...

I wonder how long until the complaint thread starts in the Coffee House...

I agree completely on the rest of your points.


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

GoHokies! said:


> Good catch! They must have just done that yesterday, I even checked the Tivo website when I threw that together Sunday afternoon... I'll have to redo the chart when I get home...


For historical accuracy, please keep the current file and make a new one with the new prices.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

As soon as Tivo gets realistic about their pricing for the S3 I will get one. Even at this last $500 deal, it was to much for me. I'm sure prices will get much lower by Christmas time.


----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 12, 2006)

Can all of this get any more confusing? Honestly. What a bunch of rubbish...

What we have, just in this thread alone, is a dozen different schemes for purchasing a unit, support, subscription, etc. Who the hell has time to sort all this out? It's shameful that Tivo doesn't offer (and continue to offer) the best, most comprehensive deal right on their website.

At any moment I'm expecting a post that will read something like:

_Okay, buy your unit at Costco for $499, go to Best Buy and they will give you a great 3 year service plan, then zip on over to this website in Manila where you can transfer your lifetime subscription over from your S2 for $10 (as long as you throw in a goat and 3 chickens), then call Tivo - ask to speak with Richard - and he'll set you up with an even better service plan. After that, you can......._


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Actually, all you need to do is buy an S3 and choose a 1, 2, or 3 year plan and decide if you want to pre-pay or pay monthly.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> Actually, all you need to do is buy an S3 and choose a 1, 2, or 3 year plan and decide if you want to pre-pay or pay monthly.


But in order to do that you must calculate different pricing depending on whether or not you already have a TiVo activated. And then some purchases don't qualify for MSD because the pricing is promotional.

So, no, that's not "all" you need to do unless you're richer than about 99% of the people in this country.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> But in order to do that you must calculate different pricing depending on whether or not you already have a TiVo activated. And then some purchases don't qualify for MSD because the pricing is promotional.
> 
> So, no, that's not "all" you need to do unless you're richer than about 99% of the people in this country.


Not really - if you bought the box from Tivo, forget MSD - you'll pay what's in the chart (as soon as I fix it).

If you bought from somewhere else, and have a qualifying unit, take $6 off the monthly of the non-prepay prices.

What's so hard about that?


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

So???

I have an S2 with Lifetime. If I get an S3 (tivo won't transfer lifetime), do I qualify for some multi-unit discount or is the S3 on its own?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

fred2 said:


> So???
> 
> I have an S2 with Lifetime. If I get an S3 (tivo won't transfer lifetime), do I qualify for some multi-unit discount or is the S3 on its own?


You were already answered by GoHokies!' post. It's not more difficult than that.

You have a qualifying unit, so if you buy your S3 from someplace other than TiVo, you will get the MSD $6 discount.


----------



## Lensman (Dec 22, 2001)

BTW, the "Welcome Back" link no longer works. I wonder when the next deal will be out? My Pioneer just went into a reboot death spiral tonight and I've been thinking about upgrading anyway, so I was going to take the plunge but noticed that the $499 off seems to be gone... 

Please tell me I've overlooked something!


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry no, that expired at the end of April. Costco and the store here are your best bet at $599 at this point (that I know of).


----------



## CindyLou (Nov 25, 2004)

Did this special deal go away? When I try to access shown in other posts for the $499 price, I get an error that the page doesn't exist.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

CindyLou said:


> Did this special deal go away? When I try to access shown in other posts for the $499 price, I get an error that the page doesn't exist.


.


GoHokies! said:


> Sorry no, that expired at the end of April. Costco and the store here are your best bet at $599 at this point (that I know of).


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

RickyMac said:


> I had a S2 lockup this morning and called a Tivo CSR, who told me that they will send me one for free. I also inquired about purchasing a S3. The CSR told me that there is a planned price drop on the S3 at the end of the month. Does anyone have any additional information? Price??
> 
> Thanks...Rick


Looks like you were somewhat right if you were talking about end of May instead of April. $200 mail in rebate on the S3 for purchases made between May 27th and June 16th.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=352577


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Update:

Amazon has the S3 for $558.59 with free shipping and no sales tax for my state. Subtract the $200 mail in rebate and the total is $358.59 for an S3. Amazon also has the Tivo Network Adapter for $37.99 with free shipping.

Now I am seriously considering the S3. But the decision is harder with the release of the Tivo HD box. Amazon has it for $253.88 with free shipping.

Decisions, decisions, I can't decide which one to get!


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I went through the same thought process (I already have one S3 and wanted a second). In the end I decided that for a difference of $100 there really wasn't any reason not to get the S3. Amazon shipped it today


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

So you never really considered the Tivo HD box then? I am torn because the HD box has more internal RAM, is already setup for the Mult-stream cablecards and MPEG4.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I did consider it, but again - I felt the S3 was worth the additional $100. I couldn't care less about ram. This is a DVR, not a desktop computer. As for the multistream cablecards, I'm paying $1.50 per card per month with Cablevision, so going from two cards to one isn't a big deal for me. The S3 software is more mature and has been working just fine for me.

In my mind and for my purposes the S3 is the better box.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I just ordered an S3 from Amazon.com. Thanks for you input in helping me make my decision.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Resist said:


> So you never really considered the Tivo HD box then? I am torn because the HD box has more internal RAM, is already setup for the Mult-stream cablecards and MPEG4.


I can't argue the first two points, but the S3's hardware can also handle MPEG4, not that it's enabled in either the S3 or the HD.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Well I am hoping Tivo will do a software up so the S3 can handle Multi-stream cablecards.


----------



## limoman (Mar 27, 2003)

Also, the S3 is easily upgraded with an external drive via the eSATA port. The TiVoHD would require opening the case.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

The only think I don't like about using an eSATA drive is you need another outlet to plug it in. Seems like it would be better to get the power from the Tivo box itself. I have enough cords behind my TV setup now.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

limoman said:


> Also, the S3 is easily upgraded with an external drive via the eSATA port. The TiVoHD would require opening the case.


Does that mean that eSATA port is not available for the TiVoHD? I was under the impression that they enable eSATA was for the the S3 and TiVoHD.


----------



## limoman (Mar 27, 2003)

From the eSATA Expansion FAQ:


> Does this method work on the TivoHD?
> 
> No. However, with the TivoHD software v8.1.7c2 released September 5th, it is now possible to enable eSATA with an alternative method. This alternative method is more complicated and requires that you to remove the original drive from the TivoHD.
> 
> I recommend that TivoHD owners wait for Tivo to officially support eSATA expansion.


The thread can be found here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=350510


----------



## goldfndr (Dec 22, 2001)

The recommendation in that FAQ is good, because 9.2 (see other threads here) is in testing and will support eSATA for both Series 3 and THD.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

ADG said:


> I couldn't care less about ram. This is a DVR, not a desktop computer.


I take issue with this statement. While yes a Tivo is a DVR.....inside it is a computer. So more internal RAM is always better to speed things up.


----------



## moolman (Dec 22, 2005)

Resist said:


> Update:
> 
> Amazon has the S3 for $558.59 with free shipping and no sales tax for my state. Subtract the $200 mail in rebate and the total is $358.59 for an S3. Amazon also has the Tivo Network Adapter for $37.99 with free shipping.
> 
> ...


Get a pricematch, amazon dropped the price again to $550.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Resist said:


> I take issue with this statement. While yes a Tivo is a DVR.....inside it is a computer. So more internal RAM is always better to speed things up.


More RAM only helps if the software isn't designed to fit in the amount of RAM the system has and has to start swapping to disk. My S2 only has 32 MB of RAM and yes it frequently gets sluggish, but that's because when it was designed it only did DVR stuff. Then TiVo added a bunch of features and the S2 needs to swap frequently. My S3 has 128 MB of RAM and it's been very quick since the 8.3 software.

People have gotten used to needing more memory because of OSes that suck up tons of memory (ie: Vista). Unless TiVo is planning to implement running multiple HME applications at once (or a sidebar or Aero interface  ), there's really no point to add more memory.

For a blast from the past, here's the memory requirements for Windows 98.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

moolman said:


> Get a pricematch, amazon dropped the price again to $550.


Thanks for the heads up. I emailed Amazon.com. I also see the Tivo Network Adapter's price was reduced some. Every little bit helps!


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

morac said:


> People have gotten used to needing more memory because of OSes that suck up tons of memory (ie: Vista). Unless TiVo is planning to implement running multiple HME applications at once (or a sidebar or Aero interface  ), there's really no point to add more memory.


Correct. More ram is always good in a computer, but just because the Tivo contains a chip it does not need or benefit from more ram under normal circumstances. The only difference one might see is faster response to remote commands on the screen, and most of us would not even see that.


----------

